# leftover sheetrock



## Absinthe (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong place but it seemed the closest match.

I just finished sheetrocking my woodshop. Yay!! However, this leaves me with several pieces of scrap sheetrock.

Some of them are a 7 or 8' by about 1'. Others are in the area of 2' by 4' with some other assorted sized as well.

I figure there has to be some sort of project that can be done with them. Perhaps some sort of P&F or related project for some piece of utilitarian shop furniture or something.

It seems such a waste to just bust it up and trash it. Plus I spent money on it, and I am a cheap b*d.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I kind of doubt it. It has no structural strength. Apart from saving some of the better pieces to make repairs down the road, I can't think of anything to do with it. Well, if you have kids/grandkids, you can always make sidewalk chalk out of the smaller pieces.

What's "P&F"?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are the kinds of cut-offs I *am* good at parting with. Not good for anything that I've discovered!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

scrap and garbage is just part of the sheetrock business…a few years back i had heard something about being able to use it in some sort of gardening application like a fertilizer, but I'd look into that a lot more before i'd chop it up and sprinkle it over your wifes flower bed


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on your shop improvement. Now do you have a dust collector closet? If not building a closet to house the dust collector would help to cut down the noise and dust, a good way to use all those small pieces.
Another thought might be to build a playhouse or doghouse to use up those small pieces.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably best to toss it. It's tempting to save some "just in case", but it's seldom worth the effort. If you just gotta keep some, store it laying flat in a dry location. In a year, or so, you can ask yourself why you even bothered. - lol


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I would donate it to the dump. There are better things to use storage for such as lumber. If you should ever need a small piece for a repair it is easy to obtain and usually for free.


----------

